
Google aims to start blocking Flash in Chrome this year - tantalor
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3070812/security/google-aims-to-block-flash-by-default-for-chrome-users-except-for-10-white-listed-sites.html
======
Someone1234
Just to be clear, "blocking" means enabling Click-To-Play by default. Flash
will still be within the browser, it just will require express permission to
run on most sites (exceptions listed in the article).

